# Does your chapter require castration time limit?



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

FFA customer called saying she can not show her boy because he still has his pkg. Or what's left of it.
Just found out it has to be done 6 weeks before show. They were done 5 1/2 weeks ago.
I asked her what's the difference since he's going for meat & she agreed it made no sense. 
Also strongly advised to not take anyone's word for it, to bring him anyway.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Hmmm... I'd think as long as his goods are 'dry' and ready to fall off soon then it wouldn't be an issue. I honestly am not 100% sure what the rules are here on that, but we just planned to do our boys a few months before they show just to make sure.

I know someone here has stated something about once they start drying they cut the sack off and it heals up fine. Maybe they will chime in. 

I'd take him to the show anyway if it were my kids, and talk with the judge and the people running the show, and just explain it hadn't fallen off yet.

I mean, I see goats of all ages at some of my kids shows, surely not all of them have lost their goods. Now I will have to check at some of the shows...


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Thanks, Im hoping parents will not only lay down the law " You will take him anyway" even remove extra parts. They are cattle folks & you know farmers, do what you gotta do.
Weigh in is tomorrow.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Feb 28, 2011)

you can cut right below the band after 10 days to 14 days and remove the band and spray with iodine. No need for the package to still be there for 5 1/2 weeks. 

We can band the day we bring htem in, and some people do. As long as they have a band on they will do weigh in. This is first weigh in, not final weigh in. our weigh in is 2 months before our show so not any problems there.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Hoping she was just having a minor freak out about the shriveled up little sacs. 
And that they wont be DQd or penalized because they were banded about 4 days later than the requirement. 
That's what got me to wondering about other regions.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

20kidsonhill said:


> you can cut right below the band after 10 days to 14 days and remove the band and spray with iodine. No need for the package to still be there for 5 1/2 weeks.
> 
> We can band the day we bring htem in, and some people do. As long as they have a band on they will do weigh in. This is first weigh in, not final weigh in. our weigh in is 2 months before our show so not any problems there.


Do they bleed when you cut the sack off?


----------



## goatgirlzCA (Mar 9, 2011)

The other thing too is that they all dry up and fall off at different times anyways, right? Some take longer than others. I would certainly think it would be fine.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Feb 28, 2011)

ThreeHavens said:


> Do they bleed when you cut the sack off?


no they don't, but you have to cut below the band and not above. It used to be a recommended process in banding because it helps get the band off and helps with fly infestation and gunk around the band.


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

I agree. You can just cut it off. That's what we do. I have issues with a certain tree that the boys get what is left caught on and end up scratching it on the tree and irritating above the band. One of mine got above it caught and opened the skim around some... he's kind of special anyway so it wasn't really surprising but anyway I went on and cut it off, covered with iodine and he was fine. 

Its much easier to cut off. They won't bleed much if any... I've never had one bleed. Maybe a drop or so but I don't call that bleeding. It seems like a strange rule to me. Ours have to have them off by a.certain age but as long as it is dried on the little ones then they'll let them show. They really only care about the bigger goats being full wethers.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Just talked to one of the kids. I had loaned them clippers two weeks ago.
The scrotum was hanging by a thread so he snipped it.
His wether got 3 blues & a Res Gr and went for $600!!


----------



## Jodi_berg (Oct 29, 2012)

Vet was out yesterday,she looked at my banding job, I nailed it by the way! It was done 2 1/2 weeks ago, she said wait another 1- 1 1/2 weeks and give it a twist, and it will pop right off. Ewwww, not a chance that leathery sack is on its own!


----------



## enchantedgoats (Jun 2, 2013)

i never heard of such a thing. just cut off whats left and go to the show!


----------

